# [Risolto] Xorg 1.7.6 errore drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22.

## armaoin

Salve a tutti,

dopo l'aggiornamento alla nuova versione di xorg appena vado per testare il dri con glxgears mi esce il seguente errore:

```
drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.
```

Il pc è un portatile con una mobility radeon hd 2400; prima di questo aggiornamento l'accelerazione hardware non ha mai funzionato (veniva abilitata quella software stando alle info di Xorg.0.log).

Adesso invece stando ai log tutto sembra funzionare bene ma all'atto pratico esce quell'errore.

Il supporto drm radeon è abilitato (ho provato sia con il kernel 2.6.31-r10 che con il 2.6.30-r8 ovvero gli ultimi 2 stabili ma l'errore persiste).

Adesso vi posto il mio xorg.conf e il log di xorg.

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "e300"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Mobility Radeon HD 2400"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Sat Apr 17 20:17:35 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 quiet

Build Date: 18 April 2010  11:31:38AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 18 11:47:50 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bde00

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:94c9:1631:c109 ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xfd8f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x00008800/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fd8f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fd8f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400" (ChipID = 0x94c9)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1631 SubsystemID: 0xc109

   IOBaseAddress: 0x8800

   Filename: t12k0927.m72

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

T12Kv M72M GDDR2 128M 400m/450e ASID:A18325.015$                            

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 450000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.30.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 400.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71000

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 23, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-A

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1

  DDC reg: 0xac0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: e300  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154WX4-TLC3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00e300000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) RADEON(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) RADEON(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    004c503135345758342d544c4333003c

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: e300  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154WX4-TLC3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00e300000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) RADEON(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) RADEON(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    004c503135345758342d544c4333003c

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 58112

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.5.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

mc fb loc is 00d700d0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d700d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 131008 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x07ff0000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 55808 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 55968 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x04948000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x11524200

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2efff000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fb1a4357000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1effe000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fb1a4356000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2f000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fb197afe000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2f001000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fb195e7e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d700d0 0x00d700d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00d700d0 is: 0x00d700d0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d700d0 0x00d700d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 57311232 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1280x800 - 1440 823 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d700d0 0x00d700d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

freq: 71000000

best_freq: 71000000

best_feedback_div: 284

best_ref_div: 9

best_post_div: 12

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 71000, PLL 71000

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 9, fbdiv 0x11C(284), pdiv 12

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DFP1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "4800"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CNF7050

(**) CNF7050: always reports core events

(**) CNF7050: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

(II) CNF7050: Found keys

(II) CNF7050: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF7050" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found 14 mouse buttons

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found absolute axes

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found keys

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as keyboard

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found keys

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 58112

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: e300  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154WX4-TLC3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00e300000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) RADEON(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) RADEON(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    004c503135345758342d544c4333003c

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 58112

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 58112

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: e300  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154WX4-TLC3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00e300000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) RADEON(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) RADEON(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    004c503135345758342d544c4333003c

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 58112

```

Un altro "problema" che mi si presenta con questo aggiornamento è il DPI dello schermo, quello corretto dovrebbe essere 98 (esatto nel vecchio xorg) invece ora mi viene impostato a 96; le reali dimensioni dello schermo sono di 33x21 cm come rilevato correttamente nel log ma in realtà poi lo schermo viene impostato a 338x211 (e quindi 96DPI) come mostra xdpyinfo.

Ho provato a decommentare l'opzione DisplaySize ma non ha alcun effetto.

xdpyinfo:

```
name of display:    :0.0

version number:    11.0

vendor string:    The X.Org Foundation

vendor release number:    10706000

X.Org version: 1.7.6

maximum request size:  16777212 bytes

motion buffer size:  256

bitmap unit, bit order, padding:    32, LSBFirst, 32

image byte order:    LSBFirst

number of supported pixmap formats:    7

supported pixmap formats:

    depth 1, bits_per_pixel 1, scanline_pad 32

    depth 4, bits_per_pixel 8, scanline_pad 32

    depth 8, bits_per_pixel 8, scanline_pad 32

    depth 15, bits_per_pixel 16, scanline_pad 32

    depth 16, bits_per_pixel 16, scanline_pad 32

    depth 24, bits_per_pixel 32, scanline_pad 32

    depth 32, bits_per_pixel 32, scanline_pad 32

keycode range:    minimum 8, maximum 255

focus:  window 0x180000d, revert to PointerRoot

number of extensions:    27

    BIG-REQUESTS

    Composite

    DAMAGE

    DOUBLE-BUFFER

    DPMS

    DRI2

    GLX

    Generic Event Extension

    MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

    MIT-SHM

    RANDR

    RECORD

    RENDER

    SGI-GLX

    SHAPE

    SYNC

    X-Resource

    XC-MISC

    XFIXES

    XFree86-DGA

    XFree86-DRI

    XFree86-VidModeExtension

    XINERAMA

    XInputExtension

    XKEYBOARD

    XTEST

    XVideo

default screen number:    0

number of screens:    1

screen #0:

  dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (338x211 millimeters)

  resolution:    96x96 dots per inch

  depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32

  root window id:    0x6c

  depth of root window:    24 planes

  number of colormaps:    minimum 1, maximum 1

  default colormap:    0x20

  default number of colormap cells:    256

  preallocated pixels:    black 0, white 16777215

  options:    backing-store NO, save-unders NO

  largest cursor:    64x64

  current input event mask:    0x7a003c

    ButtonPressMask          ButtonReleaseMask        EnterWindowMask          

    LeaveWindowMask          StructureNotifyMask      SubstructureNotifyMask   

    SubstructureRedirectMask FocusChangeMask          PropertyChangeMask       

  number of visuals:    8

  default visual id:  0x21

  visual:

    visual id:    0x21

    class:    TrueColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x22

    class:    DirectColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x66

    class:    TrueColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x67

    class:    TrueColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x68

    class:    DirectColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x69

    class:    DirectColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x6a

    class:    DirectColor

    depth:    24 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

  visual:

    visual id:    0x5d

    class:    TrueColor

    depth:    32 planes

    available colormap entries:    256 per subfield

    red, green, blue masks:    0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

    significant bits in color specification:    8 bits

```

Grazie a tutti in anticipo per le risposte.Last edited by armaoin on Mon Apr 26, 2010 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## armaoin

Mi stavo dimenticando la parte più importante ovvero dmesg.

```
[   82.923550] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   83.023347] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   83.057973] pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   83.058753] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.30.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   83.062304] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   83.856417] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   83.856616] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   83.856765] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[   83.958714] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[   83.973917] [drm] Loading RV610 CP Microcode

[   83.974029] [drm] Loading RV610 PFP Microcode

[   83.989060] [drm] Resetting GPU

[   83.989118] [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

Questo è quello che mi da dmesg dopo che avvio X.

----------

## ago

solita domanda..xorg è compilato con +hal?

----------

## canduc17

Anche io ho dei problemi: non mi vengono più riconosciuti ne tastiera ne mouse...io ho xorg-server installato con +hal.

----------

## k01

già ricompilato tutti i pacchetti x11-drivers installati dopo aver aggiornato xorg?

----------

## canduc17

Appena fatto un

```
emerge -av1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`
```

dopo aver letto questo post sul forum internazionale.

Questo ha risolto, non ero stato attento ai messaggi di xorg, dopo aver fatto l'update.

Sorry!

----------

## armaoin

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> solita domanda..xorg è compilato con +hal?

 

Si.

Cmq pare che il primo problema dipenda proprio da mesa che non è ancora abbastanza stabile per quanto riguarda l'accelerazione hardware su schede radeon hd; ho semplicemente disabilitato l'accelerazione hardware ripassando a quella software.

Per il problema della risoluzione invece ho trovato questo http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705 in pratica adesso per default xorg imposta la risoluzione a 96DPI (anche se è diversa) come avviene su Windows.

La cosa bella è che non si può in nessun modo ripristinare il vecchio comportamento di xorg; dato che però xrandr vede correttamente la dimensione del display si può modificare manualmente il DPI con il comando:

```
xrandr --dpi DPI
```

----------

## ago

 *armaoin wrote:*   

>  *ago88 wrote:*   solita domanda..xorg è compilato con +hal? 
> 
> Si.

 

se compili xorg con +hal è deprecato xorg.conf!

----------

## armaoin

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *armaoin wrote:*    *ago88 wrote:*   solita domanda..xorg è compilato con +hal? 
> 
> Si. 
> 
> se compili xorg con +hal è deprecato xorg.conf!

 

Lo so.

Inizialmente avevo tolto del tutto xorg.conf per poi rendermi conto che in realtà X non trovandolo ne usava  uno di default che mi riempiva Xorg.0.log pieno di errori per via della mancanza dei moduli vesa ed altri; quindi ho preferito rimettere il buon vecchio xorg.conf.

Poi come puoi vedere il mio xorg.conf è perfettamente compatibile con hal.

----------

## ciro64

proverei dopo aver ricompilato i drivers tramite:

```
# emerge -1 `qlist -IC x11-drivers/`
```

a rigenerare xorg.conf con:

```

# mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup

# X -configure

# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## armaoin

Volevo segnalare che con l'ultimo kernel stabile (2.6.32) il problema è stato risolto.

----------

